# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  este forum

## Rui-Santos

ola boa noite hoje quando aceder asw imagems da venda de algum material do rogerio miguel gomes depareime com isto-------Rui-Santos], não pem permissão para aceder a esta página. Isto pode ser por uma das seguintes razões:

   1. A sua conta não tem privilégios suficientes para aceder a essa página. Ou, está a tentar editar alguém com características administrativas sem ter privilégio do sistema, ou pode ainda ter-se registado com um Nick no seu username de entrada no forum o que é intredito em REEFFORUM. Se se registou com um Nick no seu user deve comunicar por MP (mensagem privada) a um adminitrador o seu nome para ser alterado
   2. Se esta a tentar colocar um tópico o administrador pode ter desactivado a sua conta, ou aguarda resposta do seu email a confirmar a sua activação. .

----------


## André Nunes

tambem ja me aconteceu nao conseguir comentar os privados

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

as regras foram alteradas na zona de particolares agora quem quizer comentar tem que pagar 5 euros mez

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> as regras foram alteradas na zona de particolares agora quem quizer comentar tem que pagar 5 euros mez



Olá Eduardo

Para comentar nos particulares não é preciso pagar basta ser membro identificado "ter uma foto dele no seu perfil".
Para colocar um topico de venda ai sim tens que pagar 5  por mes e o topico pode lá ficar o tempo que o membro necessitar ,podem fazer como fez o Carlos Mota e eu ex.

-As vezes porque algum membro leu mal o que foi escrito por outros e faz afirmações como esta é que se gera as confusões aqui neste forum ,tenham calma a vida são 2 dia e um passam a dormir.

Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## Rui-Santos

a mim acontece-me nao so nos privados mas em mais zonas do forum

----------

